# Echomap uhd 93sv Mount?



## davycrockett (Apr 9, 2005)

I just upgraded my console unit from a Lowrance hook2 7 to a Garmin Echomap uhd 93sv. My current mount is a ram mount with a 1 1/2" inch ball. This seemed to struggle holding my 7" Lowrance in rough water. What does everyone recommend for a mount for the Garmin? TIA


----------



## RMK (Feb 21, 2017)

I m sure ram mounts will get bad mouthed on here and there are probably better mounts available. I have helix 9s and a garmin echomap 93 all mounted on the big ram mounts and they work. they will get knocked out of place occasionally on rough days but they work. the garmin graph is also a lot lighter than the birds and I haven't had any trouble with the garmin on the ram mount get knocked out of place.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

I used this johnny ray swivel mount. Low profile, perfect for me. 









Garmin Echomap UHD 93SV + GT54UHD transducer


Found this at Field & Stream (Dicks) at Polaris Parkway. They have 9 left as of today. $699.00.




www.ohiogamefishing.com


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Someone posted about the cisco mount. Like the ram it sticks up too far and would get in the way.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Just use the D size ball mounts...you want a heavy duty ram mount with a 9" or above screen.


----------



## davycrockett (Apr 9, 2005)

I ended up installing a big ram mount. It seems sturdy. But for $100 it better be. Thanks for the responses.


----------

